# what fps is everyone getting??



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

if you know what fps you are getting please feel free to share. i am just curious with all the different kind of bows on the market what the speeds are..


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Right at 205 fps with a 300 grain hunting arrow.


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

256 fps. Mathews DXT , 25 draw, 55pounds, 275 grain arrow


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Wife's (huntressinpink) Bowmadness 26", 45# and 275gr. target arrow at 252fps


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Hoyt Maxxis 31, 248 fps, I shoot 26" draw, 44lbs and 275gr target arrow


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Mathews prestige, 27 inch draw, 47 pounds 252 gr arrow----282 fps.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

My wife is getting 236fps out of her Prestige at 22.5 inch draw, 44 lbs and 269 grain arrow


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Hoyt Vulcan 291fps and Hoyt Contender 277fps.


----------



## flossie (Oct 28, 2009)

*Captain*

Bowtech Captain 52lb, 27dl, 266 grain arrow, and 280fps.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

BowTech Equalizer, 26 inch, 50#, 275 gr. 278 fps.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Anderson Featherhawk 26" DL, 294 gr arrow, 54#'s, 270 fps


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Mathews prestige, 27 inch draw, 47 pounds 252 gr arrow----282 fps.


Just go ahead and get checked for speeding!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

in the sig


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Just go ahead and get checked for speeding!!!!!!:mg:


You know me....living on the edge!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Rytera Alien X, 50#, 27" draw, 252 grain arrow.......getting right at 293fps. If I bumped the poundage up to 52#, I would be getting 305.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Rytera Alien X, 50#, 27" draw, 252 grain arrow.......getting right at 293fps. If I bumped the poundage up to 52#, I would be getting 305.


Speed-demon!!! I was shootin' 294 and had to back my bow down....I say this as I hitch up my pants!! Never had to try and slow a bow down!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> Speed-demon!!! I was shootin' 294 and had to back my bow down....I say this as I hitch up my pants!! Never had to try and slow a bow down!!


I hear a Shanna. I had to slow mine down for the IBO speed rule and also if I do go to the Paris shoot, I really have to slow 'er down!!!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Conquest Triump...almost 29" draw, 52#, 290 gr arrow.....286 fps


----------



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

Bowtech Equalizer, 26" DL, 39# DW, 235gr target arrow = 262fps
Bowtech Guardian, 26" DL, 44# DW, 235gr target arrow = 258fps


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

3dmama said:


> Conquest Triump...almost 29" draw, 52#, 290 gr arrow.....286 fps


So how is that bow? Tell me all about it!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> I hear a Shanna. I had to slow mine down for the IBO speed rule and also if I do go to the Paris shoot, I really have to slow 'er down!!!


You could shoot some bigger arrows...


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I got my daughter a New Breed nemesis 24dl at 50lbs with peep and loop on the string it shot a 250gr arrow at 273fps. We both was surprised by the speed of the nemesis.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

absolutecool said:


> So how is that bow? Tell me all about it!!


The Triumph is awesome. I have only got to shoot it indoors at 20 yards, but it is a shooter. I hope to get it sighted in this weekend and shoot it at 50. I hope it stacks the arrows in at 50 like it does at 20.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

I was (just traded it in) a Diamond Edge 26 in draw at 43 pounds, Easton Redline 780 @ 247 grains
shooting @ 242 fps

Just ordered a Passion will be here in 10 days... I can't wait!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

we are still making adjustments on mine being that i have only had it almost a month now. but my stats havee changed i am 25' dl 66lbs shooting 295fps just thought i would update my status


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

i just got my girl monster all set up for her at 63lbs and a 28.5 draw 340 grain arrow 336 fps


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> we are still making adjustments on mine being that i have only had it almost a month now. but my stats havee changed i am 25' dl 66lbs shooting 295fps just thought i would update my status




well all my stats have changed again..lol we are pretty much done makin all of the adjustments now though. my new stats are in my signature below!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> well all my stats have changed again..lol we are pretty much done makin all of the adjustments now though. my new stats are in my signature below!


Ok, I have to ask........is there a reason you are pulling 72#??? :noidea:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Dang you gals must be strong. If I even would think about pulling 60-70 lbs my arms would rip right off. lol. I haven't checked the speed on my bow. Will have to go and do that one day. Will keep ya updated on that.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

DeeS said:


> Ok, I have to ask........is there a reason you are pulling 72#??? :noidea:



yes their is because it is easy for me to pull 72lbs...plus i like to shoot long distances 50yrds plus my hubby says pulling back more weight makes for a better point blank range. i am still new to all of this stuff and i just thought as long as i can pull it back quietly & consistently it didnt really matter i am only shooting in my backyard or hunting... is there something wrong with pulling back that much??


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> yes their is because it is easy for me to pull 72lbs...plus i like to shoot long distances 50yrds plus and pulling back more weight makes for a better point blank range.


Ok, just askin. :thumb: I shoot long distance as well, and have never had any problems hitting the 8 ring at 80 yards...........but that is just me.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> yes their is because it is easy for me to pull 72lbs...plus i like to shoot long distances 50yrds plus my hubby says pulling back more weight makes for a better point blank range. i am still new to all of this stuff and i just thought as long as i can pull it back quietly & consistently it didnt really matter i am only shooting in my backyard or hunting... is there something wrong with pulling back that much??


i updated it...is there something wrong with pullin that much??


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

72 pounds is hard on your shoulders...if you are comfortable shooting that much then it is fine but you sure don't need that much to kill a deer. I shoot around 47 pounds with a 26.5 inch draw and can shoot plenty of distance and have killed deer. Once you start having shoulder trouble it is hard to overcome...I had lots of trouble with my shoulder shooting a bowtech at 46 pounds, just don't want you to hurt yourself!!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

In my opinion yes there is something wrong. you can shoot just as fast with a 60lb bow with the right arrow 300g. if you cant hold the bow straight out and pull it straight back then it's to much weight. are you planning on shooting any IBO shoots. if you are here are the weight rules Maximum Draw Weight
1. The maximum draw weight for each class shall be as follows:
a. Cub: 40 pounds
b. All Female and Youth Classes: 60 pounds
c. LB: 90 pounds
d. All other classes: 80 pounds (excluding crossbows)

not sure about ASA rules

I also see your shooting 310fps. the only way that is possible is if your shooting a 238.7 grain arrow. for 72lbs you should have a 360g arrow with that arrow you are shooting around 273-274 and if you were shooting a 60lbs bow you would be about the same speed.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

smurphy said:


> In my opinion yes there is something wrong. you can shoot just as fast with a 60lb bow with the right arrow 300g. if you cant hold the bow straight out and pull it straight back then it's to much weight. are you planning on shooting any IBO shoots. if you are here are the weight rules Maximum Draw Weight
> 1. The maximum draw weight for each class shall be as follows:
> a. Cub: 40 pounds
> b. All Female and Youth Classes: 60 pounds
> ...






my arrow weighs 268.5 its an ultra light 500....with the added speed i like the flatter trajectory

one pin goes to 27yrds i am only 2in low at 30 in a hunting situation there is less worries. better penetration 

If the race is not for speed then why does everyone want a fast bow??
i thought this was a website where i could come and talk with other archers about different things. i just thought i was supposed to only pull back whats comfortable with, i hold my bow straight out in front of me and draw it back. i have seen many people take their 40lb bow and dang near shoot the sky while struggling to get it back. 

i watched my husbands bow blow thru both scapulas on a boar hog........will my bow at 40lbs do that?? 

i always thought more draw weight = more KE 

I am no pro never claimed to be one i am simply enjoying myself in this sport....like i said before i am a newbie i have only been shooting seriously for a little over a month now.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

OK Ladies........hold up here! I agree with ladycrtitr-gitr, this site is supposed to be a place for everyone, especially us newbies to come for advice and support. I don't know that Smurphy meant that the way it sounded but it did come across as a bit aggressive. I too have wondered about the need for speed that seems to concern most everyone. I'm pulling 40# right now but am just getting started with archery. If 40# is enough to take down a deer than I'm quite content with it. Is it different for competition versus hunting, just a newbie question from a newbie! :teeth:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> my arrow weighs 268.5 its an ultra light 500....with the added speed i like the flatter trajectory
> 
> one pin goes to 27yrds i am only 2in low at 30 in a hunting situation there is less worries. better penetration
> 
> ...


at the arrow stats you said and draw weight you are under IBO specs and on the verge of REALLY stressing your bow....your BT is warrantied down to 5 gr per pound or 360gr arrow...by shooting that light of an arrow you are flirting with disaster (blown limbs, shattered arrows, blown strings or bent axles)...if you continue shooting that light of an arrow, understand you are doing it at own risk...


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> at the arrow stats you said and draw weight you are under IBO specs and on the verge of REALLY stressing your bow....your BT is warrantied down to 5 gr per pound or 360gr arrow...by shooting that light of an arrow you are flirting with disaster (blown limbs, shattered arrows, blown strings or bent axles)...if you continue shooting that light of an arrow, understand you are doing it at own risk...


I not trying to sound aggressive or mean. shooting a arrow that light can and will hurt your bow and maybe you.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

i see your point...but i have a question how can i be putting more stress on the bow at 310fps at 25" draw compared to IBO of 325fps at 29"draw
at IBO specs the bow has to recover from a "stock recovery" of 15fps more


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I think what he is saying is that your arrow should weigh 5 grains per pound of drawing weight...at 72 pounds your arrow total should be at least 360 grains. At 268.5 grains that you say your arrows weigh they are putting tons of stress on the bow, all that energy is going into a too light of weight arrow and bad, bad things can happen like that. We are not bashing, it would be cool to be able to draw that much but you gotta make sure your arrows can handle it.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

My Mathews Z7 29" draw set at 70lbs with just a loop and G5 3/16" Meta Peep shoots my Easton FMJ 340's weighing 479gr at 270fps.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

i wouldn't shoot that arrow at a 30" dl but mine is only 25". my local pro shop said its safe. they are the ones who helped me get everything all set up. But thank you for all the advice i will make a trip back down there and have them check over everything again. i log all my shots i have logged 1700 shots through it so far with that arrow. everything is still perfect still in tune, strings aren't stretched, limbs aren't cracked it shoots bullet holes.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, but we are not talking draw length...we are talking draw weight and arrow weight. If your bow is pulling 72 pounds your arrow should weigh at least 360 grains...72 x 5 =360grains. If that is how your bow shop set it up then ok. Just don't want you to get hurt.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

your talking about a ratio in that ratio you have to include draw lengths because 5 grains per inch is IBO specs at 29"dl
All that adds up to cycle speed my bow can safely cycle 325fp


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> absolutecool said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, but we are not talking draw length...we are talking draw weight and arrow weight. If your bow is pulling 72 pounds your arrow should weigh at least 360 grains...72 x 5 =360grains. If that is how your bow shop set it up then ok. Just don't want you to get hurt.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> i wouldn't shoot that arrow at a 30" dl but mine is only 25". my local pro shop said its safe. they are the ones who helped me get everything all set up. But thank you for all the advice i will make a trip back down there and have them check over everything again. i log all my shots i have logged 1700 shots through it so far with that arrow. everything is still perfect still in tune, strings aren't stretched, limbs aren't cracked it shoots bullet holes.


granted is shorter draw length but it still voids the warranty according to the last time i read the bowtech warranty...just wanted to let you know...something to think about also is if you shoot any 3d...ASA is 260 or 280fps depending on what class you shoot for women, and IBO has a minimum arrow weight of 5gr/# so you are dq'd from both



ladycritr-gitr said:


> your talking about a ratio in that ratio you have to include draw lengths because 5 grains per inch is IBO specs at 29"dl
> All that adds up to cycle speed my bow can safely cycle 325fp


actually IBO ratings are 30" 70#...not 29"...and the IBO rating on your bow is up to 325 at 30", not 25"...your bow at 25" IBO would put your IBO rating at about 275 fps.so again...you ARE stressing the limbs and components on your bow....

I only came in here to see what others are shooting after i posted my wifes spec's earlier last week....and i hate seeing someone getting told wrong things that could possibly cause bodily injury


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

ok......Thanks!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm impressed with the 72 lbs and don't see anything wrong with it if you can do it comfortably, but I have to agree with the others regarding arrow weight. I too have a 25" inch draw length. My AlphaMax at 50 lbs, shoots an Easton ACE 670 weighing 252 grains at 286 fps. That arrow weight is just slightly over the 5 grains per pound. When calculating arrow SAFETY, you should not go below 5 grains of arrow weight per pound of draw weight regardless of the draw length. Doing so most definitely voids the warranty, but more importantly can cause some serious injury. Just wanting everyone to stay safe and have fun!!


----------

